# Kindle DX and K3 Tricks v.1.3



## playful (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I would like to share version 0.9.3 of a looong web page and ebook (free of course) about the best tricks for kindle dx and k3.


I wouldn't want to break forum etiquette by cross-posting the long message I wrote about this today, so here's the thread on mobile read...

But I do want to stress that a guide / collection like this is possible only because of the collective "kindle intelligence" of people who share their knowledge on KB, MR and around the internet, so this is presented with kudos and gratitude for everyone.

Inviting suggestions to make the content as accurate and useful as possible for the next update... 
In particular my lady companion & I own two DX units but no K3, so if any K3-specific points should be mentioned, they will be gratefully received.

Already night time on the East coast of Australia, but wishing everyone around the world who still has daylight a gorgeous day!

Smiles,

Andy


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

Great job! Gratz


----------



## playful (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, DevX!
Thank you for the great suggestions you left on the site... 
Adding them to the changes for the next version. 

*** DX and K3 tricks change log: planned additions for v.0.9.4
- cropping: suggest freeware programs (thanks TS)
- cropping: paper size is smaller than screen size because of status bar (thanks TS)
- justification and margin hack (thanks DevX)
- mention savory document processor (thanks Little Professor)
- more about the debug menu (thanks Little Professor)
- max number of devices on one Amazon account: 6 (thanks wikipedia)
- discuss possibility of using screenshots to make a backup
- mention alternative duokan's firmware (thanks eLINK on MR)


----------



## playful (Oct 4, 2010)

Howdy everyone!

With late nights of work and help from the many people who sent friendly suggestions and feedback, version 1.1 of the *free ebook of Kindle DX & K3 tips & tricks* I started is out!

I'm really excited about the many additions and changes... Lots of new information.

It was wonderful to receive so much feedback, thanks all for sharing, your names are in the changelog below.

Already awaiting suggestions for the next version! 

Cheers,

Andy

ps: Also announced on MobileRead, but rewrote the post as I hate cross-posting. 

Changes from v.0.9.3 to v.1.1
-------------------------------
- Backing up books using the screenshot function
- Secret picture viewer (Thanks Little Professor)
- Mention alternative "Duokan" firmware (thanks eLINK on MR)
- Max number of devices on one Amazon account: 6 (thanks Wikipedia)
- Added cover @ 600x800 (thanks Little Professor)
- making PDF @ screen size: mentioned that paper size is smaller than screen size because of status bar (thanks TS)
- Mentioned justification and margin hack (thanks DevX)
- The ebook's links now open in the same window, allowing you open them from Kindle (thanks Little Professor)
- Kindle continues indexing in Sleep mode (thanks Little Professor)
- Mentioned the PRC format earlier in the ebook (thanks Little Professor)
- Mentioned the 311 and 711 functions, removed Alt + Shift + 0 shortcut, added Alt+G, Alt+Space, Alt+F (thanks Little Professor)
- Mentioned the USB network hack (thanks Little Professor)
- Single-page PDF cropping: suggest BRISS [already mentioned for facing-page cropping in 0.9.3] (thanks TS)
- Win at Gomoku (thanks Little Professor)
-Mentioned Collection Manager (thanks Jacek)


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the post.

The current link is broken - http://"http//www.asiteaboutnothing.net/g_kindle-tricks.html%22

Here is a good link - http://www.asiteaboutnothing.net/g_kindle-tricks.html


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

Many thanks for this info!


----------



## playful (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Kansaskyle,

Thank you for posting a working link 
(and letting me know about the broken one)
!!!
Just fixed it.

Smiles,

Andy


----------



## playful (Oct 4, 2010)

G'day everyone!

After a long month and moving from Australia to New Zealand, I'm excited to announce the release of version 1.2 of my free ebook of Kindle DX & K3 tricks!

This could not have happened without the help and comments of many ebook reader enthusiasts, whose names appear below in the summary of changes. Thank you!

Cross-announcing on MR and KB, where a number of people contributed to this version.

Gratefully taking suggestions for the one. 

Thanks all for sharing,

Wishing you all a beautiful day,

Andy

Changes from v.1.1 to v.1.2
---------------------------------
- Added EPUB version of the ebook. 
- Instructions to convert image to 4-bit grayscale (thanks Little Professor)
- Mentioned Duokan English translation
- Expanded description of Collection Manager
- No limit to number of Kindle devices per account (thanks trekchick)
- Printing to PDF: improved section on paper size (thanks Curstpriest)
- Fixed AWS/AZW typo (thanks Little Professor)
- Added Shift + Alt + H as alternate to Shift + Alt + G for screen shots (thanks Little Professor)
- Format for picture viewer: 4-bit, not 8-bit (thanks Little Professor)
- The DXG and the K3 have very different technical specs (thanks Little Professor)
- mention AZW1 and TPZ (thanks Little Professor)
- Simplified chapter footer (thanks meem)
- Added link to Kindleworm


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andy. . . . .please bookmark this thread and use it to let us know when there are new versions rather than starting a new thread.  Thanks. . . .


----------



## playful (Oct 4, 2010)

Great idea, I'll do that.


----------



## playful (Oct 4, 2010)

Greetings everyone!

After about a year since the last version, I'm excited to announce the release of version 1.3 of my free ebook of Kindle DX & K3 tricks. It can be read directly on the web page or downloaded in the Mobi format for Kindle and EPub for other readers.

This version could not have happened without amazing advances the developers have made on hacks this past year, and without the copious feedback of many readers. Thank you all!

Special thanks (wow) (in alphabetical order) to NiLuJe, OrangeType, Yifan Lu and other developers.

This project can never be complete, of course, as so much is happening on the device.

Cross-announcing on KB and MR, where a number of people have also contributed to this version.

Gratefully taking suggestions for the next one. 
Thanks to all for sharing.

Wishing you all a beautiful day,

Andy

Changes from v.1.2 to v.1.3
---------------------------------
- In Photoshop, how to produce the right format of images from the DX (8-bit greyscale PNGs at 824 x 1200)
- Jailbreak
- Font hack 
- Screensaver hack

Changes from v.1.1 to v.1.2
---------------------------------
- Added EPUB version of the ebook.
- Instructions to convert image to 4-bit grayscale (thanks Little Professor)
- Mentioned Duokan English translation
- Expanded description of Collection Manager
- No limit to number of Kindle devices per account (thanks trekchick)
- Printing to PDF: improved section on paper size (thanks Curstpriest)
- Fixed AWS/AZW typo (thanks Little Professor)
- Added Shift + Alt + H as alternate to Shift + Alt + G for screen shots (thanks Little Professor)
- Format for picture viewer: 4-bit, not 8-bit (thanks Little Professor)
- The DXG and the K3 have very different technical specs (thanks Little Professor)
- mention AZW1 and TPZ (thanks Little Professor)
- Simplified chapter footer (thanks meem)
- Added link to Kindleworm

Changes from v.0.9.3 to v.1.1
-------------------------------
- Backing up books using the screenshot function
- Secret picture viewer (Thanks Little Professor)
- Mention alternative "Duokan" firmware (thanks eLINK on MR)
- Max number of devices on one Amazon account: 6 (thanks Wikipedia)
- Added cover @ 600x800 (thanks Little Professor)
- making PDF @ screen size: mentioned that paper size is smaller than screen size because of status bar (thanks TS)
- Mentioned justification and margin hack (thanks DevX)
- The ebook's links now open in the same window, allowing you open them from Kindle (thanks Little Professor)
- Kindle continues indexing in Sleep mode (thanks Little Professor)
- Mentioned the PRC format earlier in the ebook (thanks Little Professor)
- Mentioned the 311 and 711 functions, removed Alt + Shift + 0 shortcut, added Alt+G, Alt+Space, Alt+F (thanks Little Professor)
- Mentioned the USB network hack (thanks Little Professor)
- Single-page PDF cropping: suggest BRISS [already mentioned for facing-page cropping in 0.9.3] (thanks TS)
- Win at Gomoku (thanks Little Professor)
-Mentioned Collection Manager (thanks Jacek)


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks so much, Andy! I navigated to your website using my Kindle browser and downloaded the .mobi file directly onto the device from there. Lots of great information, and the ebook is formatted very nicely too.


----------



## playful (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi DreamWeaver (named after one of my favorite pieces of software),

Thank you very much for your encouragements. It's really a community effort, with all the feedback that many people have given over time, and I love that even a seasoned user can sometimes find a new piece of information on the page, as I often do when someone brings new developments to my attention. 

Wishing you a beautiful day,

-A


----------

